# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  carski rez versus prirodni porod

## ninet

Danas sam cula nesto nevjerovatno.
Jedna poznanica ce se poroditi carskim rezom (narucenim), zato jer su njeni roditelji, oboje ljekari, insistirali na tome. Obrazlozenje; Njen otac - neuropsihijatar ima dosta pacijenata ciji su poremecaji uzrokovani teskim i kompliciranim porodjajem...???!!!!!
Ovo je prvi put da cujem ovako nesto i u ovako ekstremnoj verziji. Posebno, jer nisu postojali nikakvi indikatori da bi porod mogao biti kompliciran - beba je okrenuta kako treba, nije prevelika, mama zdrava i aktivna....
Nije li rizik od toga da pri porodu krene lose podjednak riziku da se pri totalnoj anesteziji desi isto...?
Ili je iza svega cisti konformizam i  strah od tjelesnog bola?
[/u][/i]

----------


## sandraf

nedavno sam u nekom casopisu citala clanak koji se bavio "modom" porodjaja carskim rezom medju pripadnicama svjetskog jet-seta - victoria b, kate winslet (koja je to navodno tek naknadno priznala) itd.
mozda je i tvoja prijateljica trendseterica?  :Wink:  

salim se, a u stvari ne znam, ne razumijem se, ali gledam ovako - ako nema medicinskih indikacija da se trudnoca zavrsi carskim, zasto nesto sto je tako normalno i prirodno (i neponovljivo i bla-bla-bla...) pretvoriti u operaciju?! 

iako, sjecam se epizode sa svog porodja koju uvijek prepricavam kao slikoviti prikaz "koliko je bolilo": u jednom straaaaasnom trudu (pred kraj) mi je prostrujalo kroz glavu - ".... a da ih zamolim da mi naprave carski, jer ja vise ne mogu... mozda mi udovolje...". kad je trud prosao, sama sam sebi bila smijesna...

----------


## Nani

Kada mi je sestra prije 6 godina ležala na S Duhu sjećam se da nam je pričala kako dosta žena moli doktore da im naprave carski....nema medicinskih razloga, jednostavno ne žele da ih boli... :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  Iako još tada nisam bila ni trudna,a kamoli prošla porod to mi je bila totalna glupost jer ipak porod traje nekoliko sati i lakši je oporavak nego nakon operacije.... Ali izgleda da ne razmišljamo svi isto.....

----------


## zrinka

mene bi jako zanimao koliki postotak lijecnica rodi prirodno a koliko sa carskim rezom

----------


## Oxi

A mene zanima gdje je tu etika, a gdje velika lova/veze/poznanstva...

----------


## ^she^

A mene zanima otkud to da carski ne boli   :Laughing:

----------


## Mima

Uh, meni je uvijek teško povjerovati u te priče o naručenim carskim rezovima - pa carski rez je ipak operacija i nosi opasnosti i za mamu i za dijete; i koliko se meni čini niti liječnici se ne odlučuju lako na carski rez. 

A i kako kaže she, ne znam otkud to da carski ne boli - mene doduše ništa nije bolilo, ali ja nisam baš standardni slučaj - ali sam se bome naslušala itekakvog jaukanja u intenzivnoj.

----------


## ina

Ja sam "carica" i boli ko sam vrag. Znam nažalost i što su oni fest trudovi, jer nisam planirano bila na carskom. Doduše nisam prošla onaj zadnji dio tiskanja, ali zato znam žene koje su prošlo i jedno i drugo i te će vam reći da neznaju kaj bi izabrale kad bi mogle - bolno je oboje!

----------


## mayah79

Carski nikada nikome ne bih preporucila, jer je jednostavno oporavak duzi. U mom slucaju je i krvarenje duze trajalo, tj. skoro 2 mjeseca. Medjutim, kad sam ja radjala naisla sam i na jedan drugi extrem. Sa mnom u sobi je lezala doktorica koja je po svaku cijenu zeljela da rodi vaginalno, iako su doktori savjetovali carski. I tako je ona dobila namazan gel i porod je poceo. Kod nje su se stvari jako zakomplikovale, jer je 0- krvna grupa i odjednom je u sred poroda pocela krvarit. Znam da se pola MUP-a izredalo darujuci krv za nju. Jedva je ostala u zivotu. Satima su pokusavali da zaustave krvarenje i nakon sto bi zaustavili, nekoliko minuta nakon toga bi ponovo pocela krvariti. Ma strasno...

----------


## ninet

Hmmm. Ja imam prilicno visok prag bola i jedini bol koji nisam mogla podnijeti (a i to jer mu je bilo alternative) je onaj koji izaziva depilator. Ne bojim se, dakle, bola, ali se itekako bojim gubitka kontrole; ono ja uspavana, nemam pojma sta se desava, a neko mi radi o glavi...
No, naravno, ako se carski ne bi mogao izbjeci, ne mogu glavom kroz zid...


No - evo ovaj gorepomenuti je dobro prosao, rodio se "car" ziv i zdrav maloprije :D

----------


## ^she^

Pa ono, Ninet, kad malo bolje razmislis, pri svakoj operaciji si ti uspavana i nesvesna onih sto ti "rade o glavi". 

Ja sam nekako najvise za epidural. Valjda jer sam ove klince cekala godinama i za to vreme o porodjaju stvorila misljenje kao o nekom svetom cinu. Ne plasim se bola ali bih volela da mi nista ne odvrati paznju onog trenutka kad mi se radjaju deca. Imala sam laparotomiju tako da znam kako i koliko boli carski i koje su mu prednosti i mane. Sa druge strane, volela bih da svoje klince odmah preuzmem sama a ne da ih tamo predajem bakama i strinama da ih kupaju i presvlace dok mami ne zaraste rana. Ne znam, stvar licnog izbora u svakom slucaju. 

Naravno, sve ovo sto rekoh otpada ako carski usledi posle 30-tak sati bezuspesnih trudova, kad zivot deteta pocne da dolazi u pitanje. Tu sam spremna i na carski "na zivo".

----------


## ^she^

Jel to nas dve imamo isti termin?   :Laughing:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ovakvu glupost već dugo nisam čula. Da, kompliciran porođaj može izazvati traume i kasnije osobu odvesti na terapiju (to i još milijun drugih, potpuno drugačijih razloga), ali carski rez to radi na još gori način - dijete nema nikakav "pripremni" period izlaska već se vadi direktno iz maminog trbuha van. To je puno veći šok od normalnog poroda kakav bi vjerojatno ta žena imala... Gospodin tata bi stvarno trebao biti bolje informiran (a bogme i žena koja dozvoljava da joj roditeljski savjeti određuju na koji će joj način beba izaći z tijela)!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ninet

She: Vidi stvarno - u dan smo sa terminom  :D 
Ja bih samo voljela da predje u 2005, a onda, ...kad god. (I da bude prirodni  :Smile: )

----------


## gora

Cula sam da tu u Italiji jako cesto rade narucene carske kod VIP lica, da novopecene mame ne bi slucajno trebale prolaziti kroz onu fazu mrsavljenja, skidanja trbuha itd...Vjerojatno ste culi za Ninu Moric..Zenska je rodila i nakon 2tj je, u super formi vec bila na pisti..trbuha nigdje...Pricala mi je jedna friendica koja je pedijatrica u Milanu da je njen friend (inace esteticar) prebukiran takvim zahvatima; nakon carskog zene se odmah podvrgavaju estetskom zahvatu skidanja "viska trbuha" tako da na kraju imaju samo jedan jedini mali rez...meni je ovo totalna bolestina..necu uopce komentirati..
Inace, misljenja sam da je ipak najprirodniji prirodni porod (!!) onaj u vodi..mislim da maleni tu najmanje pati, jer ipak ostaje u svom ambijentu i u trenu kad dode na ovaj svijet..onako "na suho" pretpostavljam da je puno teze i za njega i za mamu..
Ako vec mogu birati, biram prvu mogucnost...u bazenu!!! Plivajuci delfin!!!   :Laughing:

----------


## ina

Hm mali rez veliš.. Pa i nije mali - oko 10 cm!

----------


## Mima

.. a meni je  bome i trbuh ostao povelik   :Laughing:  

Ja sam, pak, čitala negdje da VIPice naruučuju carski dosta prije termina, jer se u zadnjim tjednima, kao, najviše zdeblja. Obzirom da je moja beba nedonošče to mi zvuči zaista monstruozno.

----------


## Noa

Evo da i ja kažem nešto: ma nije me toliko strah bola...uvjek boli, ali me strah da mi bebi ne daj Bože pukne aneurizma, žilica u glavicijer je porod bio težak i morala se mučiti d  :Rolling Eyes:  ok izađe: bebu carskim vade van bez problema, a prirodno se jadna namući još kad žena rađe 24 sata...neću niti pričat o tome. bebe budu izmučene, crvene, natečene, pa sad ti vidi. Ja bi prirodno, ali ako se budem mučila , nakon par sati muka bi tila da dođe netko i kaže: ok. sad je dosta idemo na carski! Cure ja znam dvije cure čije bebe su radi teških poroda od 2o sati već obavile 3 CT-a glave sa par mjeseci jer imaju ciste uglavi  od teških poroda , jerr su ih vadili van i vakumom i .....nemora biti ništa , ali....to je strašno. Ne znam šta bi rekla , ali mislim da bi to trebale žene odlučiti same uz ginića kojem vjeruju. Ma nije carski radi mode, virujte, nisu baš Bekhamica i ostale toliko glupe da bi to radile radi mode....samo one mogu birati za razliku od nas običnih smrtnika. I tko je ono napisao da si pod anestezijom i oni ti rade o glavi bez tvog znanja: ma rade ionako na svoju ruku sve, kad te boli i ošamućen si od trudova, ne moš se svađat s dr-om što bi ti!

----------


## Brunda

> kad malo bolje razmislis, pri svakoj operaciji si ti uspavana i nesvesna onih sto ti "rade o glavi". 
> 
> Ne plasim se bola ali bih volela da mi nista ne odvrati paznju onog trenutka kad mi se radjaju deca. volela bih da svoje klince odmah preuzmem sama a ne da ih tamo predajem bakama i strinama da ih kupaju i presvlace dok mami ne zaraste rana. Ne znam, stvar licnog izbora u svakom slucaju.


Ja sam rodila na carski, ali nisam bila pod totalnom anestezijom, nego sa spinalnom. Bila sam budna, pri svjesti i vidjela svog bebača odmah.
Nakon carskog si u bolnici tjedan dana.
Kad sam došla kući, mogla sam sve sama oko malog. Mama mi je pomagala samo utoliko što je kuhala i peglala, i to samo prvih tjedan dana nakon povratka iz bolnice.
Rez je oko 10-ak cm. Istina je da boli i to jako prva 2-3 dana, poslije je snošljivo, a nakon tih tjedan dana u bolnici ti izvade konce i tada više niti ne boli. Već je krasta.

Međutim, da mogu birati, drugi put bih sigurno išla prirodno jer carski nije bezopasan. 
Samo da napomenem da nisam išla na carski po svom izboru (da se krivo ne shvati).

----------


## maslacak

Bas sam nedavno pricala sa nekim curama o tome! Meni se blizi termin poroda- pa su me pitale dali me strah! Nasto sam odgovorila da nije- jer sam dobro pripremljena- pokusat cu roditi u kadi- ali i ako ne bude islo- pronaci cu neki drugi polozaj koji mi bude pasao- imam slobodu izbora!
Uglavnom- njima je idealan porod- naruceni carski - i zakljucila sam da je to ocito u trendu! Inace te cure jos ni ne razmisljaju o trudnoci- ali znam da prate zutu stampu i da prate trendove (za razliku od mene- koja visim po forumima i pratim tudja iskustva nas obicnih smrtnica).
Mislim da te zvijezdice koje se odlucuju na takav porod- nemaju vremena ni volje da se educiraju- pa zato ugovaraju sa doktorima- jer imaju mogucnosti- dan koji im najvise pase za carski porod- kako bi to obavile sto bezbolnije i pritom ne razmisljaju koliki je to zapravo sok za bebu! Glavno da im porod ne upropasti izgled a time i karijeru!
Ja na porod gledam kao na nesto lijepo i prirodno i skoro mi je svejedno kako cu izgledati nakon poroda- vazno mi je da se brzo oporavim kako bi se mogla sto bolje sama brinuti o bebi! I bas me briga za zvijezde- one ce tako i tako odgoj i brigu o svojim bebicama prepustiti dadiljama!
A toj tvojoj poznanici vjerojatno roditelji mogu priustiti takav porod- pa je to o traumama samo izlika! Uostalom i ako dozivi traumu- ima tatu da je lijeci!

----------


## Mima

Stvarno ne znam kako netko može pretpostavljati carski rez prirodnom porodu radi mogućnosti ozljede djeteta tijekom poroda kad su i kod carskog reza itekako moguće ozljede djeteta, a i smrtnost rodilja kod carskog reza je puno veća. Mislim da su statistike itekako na strani vaginalnog poroda, i meni se zaista čini da se liječnici ne odlučuju baš olako na carski rez.

----------


## Oriana

Ne bih za i protiv carskog reza, 
ali baš mi je upalo ovo u oči: 
" ...Jedna poznanica ce se poroditi carskim rezom (narucenim), zato jer su njeni roditelji, oboje ljekari, insistirali na tome."

 :/  :/ 
bez komentara

----------


## Zorana

Da, ni ja ne znam sta je ludje od to dvoje, sto su je natjerali ili sto se ona "dala" natjerati.  :Rolling Eyes:  
Mislim ono, tko to koga moze natjerati da rodi ovako ili onako.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## maslacak

Ma nisu je natjerali- dovoljno je da su je odgajali! Ne poznajem tu djevojku- ali cim su joj roditelji ljecnici - vjerojatno su uvijek znali sto je najbolje za nju! Jer tako to obicno biva! Ne zelim stvarati stereotipe- ali mi je takav primjer otprije poznat!

----------


## Natasa30

Iz kojeg stoljeca su njeni starci kad je salju i preporucuju joj carski.  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Oriana

> ali cim su joj roditelji ljecnici - vjerojatno su uvijek znali sto je najbolje za nju!


Žao mi je, ali ne slažem se s time. Bez obzira što su liječnici ne vjerujem da je carski najbolji za nju. To je samo moje skromno mišljenje. 
Rodila sam dvoje djece prirodno i ništa mi ne fali 
Nemam traume niti išta slično

----------


## Zorana

Ja mislim da je maslacak mislila to ironicno - da posto su lijecnici moraju znati najbolje.

----------


## mamma Juanita

neću puno komentirat, samo kopiram link sa prošlog topica
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1543

a na njemu je i ovaj link, gdje se može pročitati šta zapravo c.rez znači za bebu
http://www.eheart.com/cesarean/babies.html

----------


## vesna72

Meni je općenito muka od razno-raznih "baba-roga" priča koje se pričaju trudnicama.

I sama sam se naslušala o "strahotama" prirodnog poroda, ali i o "strahotama" carskog. Sve je strava jedna stravična  :Rolling Eyes:  

Kako izgleda prirodan porod - ne znam. Ja sam bila na naručenom carskom (uz indikacije, da ne ispadne da sam VIPica   :Wink:  ). Ja mala, bebač veliki, tlak visoki, termin prošao, a trudova ni od kuda  :/ 

Prije nego li sam otišla na carski, išla sam i po drugo mišljenje liječnika. Oba su se podudarala.

Nikak mi se nije išlo na carski, jer sam se naslušala "baba-roga" priča i o tome - o "užasno teškom i dugotrajnom" oporavku, o "strašnim bolovima slijedećih dana", o "neophodnoj" pomoći u kući idućih tjedana, bla-bla-bla... Osim toga, to mi je i prva i jedina operacija u životu, i ni s te strane nije mi baš bilo svejedno  :/ 

Završila sam na carskom sa spinalnom, cijelo vrijeme operacije pričala s doktorima, bebača odmah vidjela, iz šok sobe otišla nakon par sati (bila je gužva, a ja sam izjavila kak mi je dobro), nisam poslije uzimala ništa protiv bolova, idući dan bila sam u predsoblju s posjetama, a dan iza u "Duhu" na kavi  8) 

Mislim da carski nikako nije neka super opcija, prirodno je prirodno, ali s druge strane - ni on nije baš tako strašan kako su ga meni prikazivali   :Smile:  

Granica boli je očito jako subjektivna, a ono što mi je kao posljedica carskog objektivno ostalo - je veliki trbuh i mali ožiljak  8)

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni je općenito muka od razno-raznih "baba-roga" priča koje se pričaju trudnicama.


potpisujem.
ma ništa nije crno-bijelo i ja mislim da je uvijek dobro imati sve informacije.
uvijek bi radije izabrala prirodni porod, ali isto tako, nikad mi ne bi palo na pamet inzistirati na njemu pod svaku cijenu.
ako bi se našla u situaciji da bez carskog ugrožavam bebin ili svoj život, ne bi uopće dvojila.
ali bi zato znala što me čeka kasnije i nastojala da ublažim i sebi i djetetu sve nedostatke koje sa sobom nosi porođaj c. rezom.
a isto tako bi znala da sam izabrala najbolju opciju s obzirom na okolnosti.

----------

Vidim da se ovde bas zakuvalo oko carskog i prirodnog, ja nosim dve bebe posle petog IVF-a i jedne operacije vanmatericne ( imam rez kao da mi je radjen carski). 6 dana sam nosila dren da bi mi se rana ocistila kako treba, hvala Bogu izgleda da jeste jer evo me u 20-toj nedelji. 
Ja sam obisla puno puno lekara pre nego sto mi je uspela vantelesna i mogu vam reci da se kod blizanaca retko ko usudjuje da ide na prirodan porodjaj, pogotovu kada je IVF trudnoca, sto znaci sto manje rizika za bebe i mamu...  postoji verovatnoca da jedna beba izadje kako treba a druga da mora na carski rez ..pa eto veselja..dve rane umesto jedne. Ja se ne plasim bola, a jako bih volela da sam budna i da mi stave obe bebe na moja nedra...No, o tome tek treba da pricam sa doktorom. Moje dve prijateljice su imale carski rez i nijedna se nije zalila da je imala stravicne bolove, a ni ja nisam imala bolove posle operacije.
Nego odluka je individualna i svako treba sam da odlucuje, ako ima pravo izbora.

----------


## pcelica

Roditi na carski ili prirodno!?
Moram reći da sam prije nego što sam rodila Niku sanjala kako će biti divno kada prvi put čujem plač svoga djeteta i kako ga uzimam u naručje. Na žalost nije tako ispalo.
Naime, rodila sam na carski. ali to nije bio planirani carski već su se odlučili za njega tek nakon što sam već par sati bila otvorena a Nika nije išla van. Iako su na samom početku posumnjali u preusku zdjelicu, nisu se odlučili na carski, već su čekali sve do samog kraja kad je Nika gotovo ostala bez kisika. 
Rezultat: krvarenje II stupnja.
Nisu se ni potrudili napraviti joj pretrage, već smo to otkrili igrom slučaja. A moglo je biti puno gore!
Zato, bez obzira na osjećaje pri porodu, sljedeće djete rađam na carski!!

----------


## anek

pčelica, rođenje Nike je identična priča kao moj porod Vida. Sve isto, samo srećom nikakvih posljedica po njega..također sam maštala o trenutku kad ću ga prvi put ugledati, držati, MM je bio sa mnom, sve je teklo super, ali mališa nikako van /preuska zdjelica, veelika beba/, srećom se pojavio jedan stariji iskusniji doktor na vrijeme i završila sam na carskom, tako da nije ugrožavano stanje djeteta, nikakvi vakumi i sl..
Mislim da puno žena želi na carski jer se strašno boje samog poroda, bolova, čitave te situacije "nad kojom nemaju kontrolu", gdje ima krvi, gdje se viče i sl. - ne prihvaćaju to kao nešto potpuno prirodno i normalno, u funkciji rađanja novog života, žene rađaju od kako je svijeta i vijeka, nije to netko nedavno izmislio..
Ja sam bila potpuno spremna psihički i fizički za "normalni" porod, i na kraju završila na carskom, nikad ne znaš što se može zakomplicirati, ali na kraju je glavno da beba dođe sretno na svijet i kad ju vidiš, sve drugo zaboraviš...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ninet

I ovdje se cesto desava da se doktori odluce za carski u pet do dvanaest, kad se prirodni pocne ozbiljno komplikovati. Nije mi jasno - zar to nije moguce utvrditi prije poroda: zna se kolika je beba, zna se kako je okrenuta, zna se kolika je karlica majke i jos mnogo toga se zna...Zasto cekaju posljednji trenutak?  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## maslacak

Zasto? Pa najprije zato sto se carski radi ako se bas mora - kao zadnja solucija nakon svih pokusaja prirodnog poroda- a zato sto carski ima svoje nedostatke!
I zato sto je carski sok za bebu! I zato sto bi svaka zena trebala barem probati roditi prirodnim putem. Neki put ni velika beba, ni polozaj na zadak nisu smetnje za prirodan porod!

----------


## lidac2004

Ja mislim da je sok i jedno i drugo i za bebu i za mamu,kaj mislite da je bebachu ugodno kad ga vuku vakuumom ili klijestima?
Ne bi bas rekla?A od toga i te kako mogu ostati posljedice.

Kada sam lezala u bolnici zena je dosla isto kad i ja,curila joj je plodova voda.To je bilo ujutro u nekih 7 sati,voda je iscurila,nafilali su je dripom,gelom a nista se nije desavalo,tek po noci su se odlucili za carski :shock: 
Nije li "sok" za bebu biti toliko "na suho" bez plodove vode????
Slazem se da bi se trebalo uvijek prvo probati prirodno ali.....sve ima svoje granice,ako se vidi da ne ide tako,cemu forsiranje???

----------


## mamma Juanita

samo da ovo demantiram


> Nije li "sok" za bebu biti toliko "na suho" bez plodove vode????


kad počne oticat plodna voda, beba ne ostaje na suhom, jer se plodna voda stalno obnavlja, pa tako i kad pukne vodenjak.
smatra se sigurnim za bebu da žena rodi u roku od 24 sata od kad je počela oticat plodna voda.
u praksi, vrlo rijetko da se u našim rodilištima toliko čeka, što za mene osobno uopće nije plus.
ako je brže ne znači da je i bolje.

ja sam bila presretna što sam prvo dijete rodila prirodno, 10 sati nakon što mi je pukao vodenjak i nakon 4 sata čekanja da proradi drip.
mada su mi tad već počeli šuškat oko glave o "sekciji", ipak su još malo pričekali i tad su se pokrenuli trudovi i rodila sam bez problema..a kad se sjetim da sam skoro završila na carski  :Sad:  ...

----------

